# Standard Visitor Visa for my Vietnamese Girlfriend



## AdrianTimor (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello, hope this is the right place to post this.

I am currently in a relationship with a Vietnamese girl, and I want her to come visit the UK (I am a full UK citizen). We are worried about the application process as we are going for the standard visitor visa which doesn't seem to be the right category for a girlfriend (too early for a fiance visa).

I am wondering if anyone has any general advice as to how to go about this whilst maximising our chances?

Relating to the above, I have a few specific questions: On the actual application itself, it asks if she is seeing anyone in the UK - there is no option for boyfriend/girlfriend. Should we list it as 'other?'

Do we have to buy flight tickets before the application is approved?

The main thing seems to be proving ties back to the country. She has around £10,000 in her account and will have a job to come back to - will this be enough? I also have money in the bank, and as far as accommodation is concerned my mother will be writing a letter of sponsorship saying that she is welcome to stay in one of her houses for the duration of the stay (she owns 3 houses, no mortgage and fully paid)

We are planning on her staying for 3 months - is this too much?

Sorry if this seems a bit over the place. We're getting stressed out at being far away from each other and we want to complete our application with the best chance of success possible. We're planning on getting it done in time for the new year.

Thank you for reading


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

A Standard short stay visitor visa IS the right category for her as she is not yet your fiancé.

In the visa questionnaire, choose 'other' and explain it is a visit to see her boyfriend aka you , in the additional information section.

Her ties to her country seem strong enough, however 3 months is too long as it is a bit questionable as to what job would allow 3 months off work? Average time off work given by most companies is more like 3 weeks.

To prove her ties to her country, you can get her bank statements (past 6 months), payslips (past 6 months), employment letter stating her holiday and when she is expected to return to work etc.

You do not need to book flights but provisional booking with a travel agent can serve as proof that you have planned to return etc.

I think your only issue is going to be the fact that she intends to stay 3 months. You wll have to have strong reasons as to why her job would allow her 3 months off and proof that she is definitely going to return at the end of those 3 months.

Good luck!


----------

